# Chaos Terminator Lord - Sorcerer WIP



## TheVanTango (Nov 21, 2009)

Got the chaos terminator lord model for xmas, and was undecided about whether to do a terminator lord or a sorceror, so i went out and bought another so i could do both! :biggrin:

Have nearly finished the terminator lord, need a couple of edges and evening up, but the picture doesn't do it justice imo.










The helmet was hard, i was going for a spartan-style bronze/gold, in the end it was 7 layers!! (chaos black, Tin Bitz, Shining Gold, Badab Black wash, Shining gold drybrush, Burnished gold highlights, Chaos black drybrush)

Thoughts and comments welcome, here it is alongside the soon to be painted sorcerer


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like that. Definitely a bronze like look to it.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Very cool ,what colours are you thinking of for the Scorceror?


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

I like the pose for the CSorcerer, simple but dynamic.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice work on both, and kudos on the Lord paint job. My only issue? Don't use that spiky outcropping on the sorceror- Makes him look too much like the lord; They BOTH found identical spiky bits to pose on? Just doesn't look right. My suggestion? The upraised foot is JUST high enough for the corpse of most man-sized enemies. Just pick which enemy army you hate the most and put the "corspe" under the boot of the Sorceror...


----------



## TheVanTango (Nov 21, 2009)

Brilliant idea mate, base repetition was something i was worried about, especially since i plan to buy another one!

Will do some bases research (have never done custom bases before), have got plenty of new space marines to do a corpse on the base, or might just make a new rock formation, will update soon.


----------



## TheVanTango (Nov 21, 2009)

Right, have done some basic painting, and have altered the base a bit (still might do some more, or even a new base)


----------

